# Teryx jetting please get me close



## papa_slap

can someone please get me close i have it running but seems that i could take more. In low gear it runs fine however when in high and you stab it it stumbles hard and i have to cover one snorkel to get it to catch up. I hated taking this carb set up off so I was just wondering if someone close has run duals on the 750 in the south and can get me close. thanks for any help. 

Currently i have the following:
138 in the front, 142 on the rear -- 2nd slot from the top on the needles and 2.5 turns A/F

mods are dual snorks, dyna fs, factory filter, gibson exhaust.


----------



## Bootlegger

put your needles on the 4th notch down from the top.....that should help it..if your covering one up to catch up. That should help it. What did the directions say on the needles? How is your plugs looking? If you plugs are white looking you may wanna jet up some. Just let us know. I think that should fix it. That is kinda lean on the second from the top.


----------



## papa_slap

directions said 2.5 from top. I installed two size bigger jets than instructed due to the dyna and duals.


----------



## papa_slap

do you think the jetting is close or should I move up another size on ea.


----------



## Bootlegger

Ok....I would try the 4th notch from the top on the needles. I would check one of the plugs though and see what it looks like. That way we know kinda what its doing. If you were closer to me we would put my wideband on it.


----------



## superbogger750

Your no were even close on the jets. If your running Duel snorkel's your jets should be up to high 160's or even low 170's. Im running 3" snorkel and im in the 180's with my jets and i tuned it with an LM-1.


----------



## Polaris425

Nice to see you still hanging around Toby! I was wondering where you were! :rockn:


----------



## papa_slap

I don't have jets that big. What would be the jets i would need to buy. What would be a good recommended starting point.


----------



## Bootlegger

I give the Toby the biggest Jets I had for his. I don't have any that big left.


----------



## superbogger750

Yeah Jon im still around i peek in every so often. But anyways its really hard to say what Jets you really need to buy. Ill send you a PM with my # and you can give me a call.


----------



## BleednGreen68

Im also working on an 08 Teryx. Its been jetted but isnt done right. It had #147.5 in both carbs. These are the stock keihn jets, not dyno jets. Only mods to this machine are full two brothers exhaust. Still has the stock airfilter. They are runnin bigger tires too. Stock is #135 front and #140 rear. Wondering if I should just go up 1 or two sizes since its still got the stock intake. Also has one shim under the taper needles.


----------

